# ok all lovely WOCs i just did a mac haul



## CandeeNova (Apr 12, 2010)

i bought:
tan pigment
paradisco and deep truth e/s
microfine refinisher
lipsticks in ravishing and russian red
cremesheen glasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in over indulgence, dee light, richer lusher, double dare and politely pink, already had boy bait from a b2m last month
mineralize blush duo in sun and moon
263 brush
109 brush
cantaloupe blush (pro)
lip pencils in chicory and subculture






thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 12, 2010)

great haul! I love the cremesheens and 109 brush.  Did you pick up anything from Art Supplies?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 18, 2010)

oh my goshhh love cremesheen! I have over indulgence! & i wanna pick up a 109 toooo! sooon


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 19, 2010)

have fun with your 109! i absolutely love mine and am contemplating getting a back-up! 

i need to get me paradisco! i can't believe i'm missing that one! lol.. and i love deep truth - it's such a beautiful blue! i've been lemming boy bait for the longest time! AHHH! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well enjoy your goodies!


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

gonna check out deep truth, my friend who is a mua had it on at dinner the other night and it was so pretty on her.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the prods but one question though, isnt the russian red blue based? hmmm i am scared of that color. But if u dont mind posting the FOTD with u wearing it, i;d appreciate it! =)


----------

